# Scary movie series. Which movie is the funniest?



## Bender (May 31, 2007)

If you ask me It's Scary movie 2. Nothing beats that one. 



This was one of the scenes that had me cracking up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FjuGf-1Jng&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haruno Sakura (May 31, 2007)

Which one had the chick from The Ring...? I think I liked that one most!


----------



## Papercut524 (May 31, 2007)

Hallo...i'm new


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 31, 2007)

♥ Sakura ♥ said:


> Which one had the chick from The Ring...? I think I liked that one most!



That would have to be the third one.

I've only seen the third and the fourth one, so out of these two, I would have to say that the third one was funnier.


----------



## Papercut524 (May 31, 2007)

♥ Sakura ♥ said:


> Which one had the chick from The Ring...? I think I liked that one most!


That was the 3rd one


----------



## Papercut524 (May 31, 2007)

How do you create a forum?


----------



## Ash (May 31, 2007)

"Cindy, this is a skeleton, this is bones! Would you run from Callista Flockheart?"


----------



## Lemonade (May 31, 2007)

Either the first or second.


----------



## Vasp (Jun 1, 2007)

The first 2 where the best. Out of those 2, I enjoyed the second one more. The Wayan Bro's were the only real reason I liked the series. I saw the third one, and even though it had a lot of celebrities and whatnot in it, I just really didn't like it. I never even bothered with the 4th.

Wayan Bro's ftw!


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah 1 and two were the best aha "Can you see me now?" hahah and the clown clip haha  the wayne family are just funny


----------



## escamoh (Jun 1, 2007)

Second one easily.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 1, 2007)

I had to go with _Scary Movie 1_ because nothing really beats the first to me lol.


----------



## Hope (Jun 1, 2007)

I liked all of them but for me, either the 2nd Or 3rd one.


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 1, 2007)

2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Dango (Jun 1, 2007)

All of them sucked to me. 
I didn't find them funny at all.


----------



## Tmb04 (Jun 1, 2007)

I dont remember the 1st and I havent seen the 4th yet but Still, The 2nd is fucking Funny as hell.


----------



## asch (Jun 1, 2007)

The 1st and 2nd they are very funny classics xD 
-@Blaze of Glory-great scene lol xD


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't much care for any of them.


----------



## Starber (Jun 2, 2007)

Which one's the one with the guy in the wheelchair? That seems to be the only one I remember.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 3, 2007)

I found the second one funniest.

The ones after that lost a bit of the point of being a spoof, and nearly became what the pathetic "Date Movie" and "Action Movie" were, which is, take a classic storyline and just make irrelevant jokes throughout all of it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 3, 2007)

The funniest one was the movies that the Wayans Brother created so that's Scary Movie 1 and 2.  As soon as they sold the rights to whoever makes it now, it hasn't been funny and it tanks every time in the box office.


----------



## SGLP (Jun 4, 2007)

Scary Movie 2. It just did everything right. Scary Movie is a close second, but I just like the story better. Never was into Scream and I Know What You Did Last Summer.

Scary Movie 3 and 4 should have never been made. Without Keenan directing and Shawn and Marlon acting it suffered.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2007)

Well I think the second one was the worst.


----------



## i luv blue (Jun 4, 2007)

scaRY MOVie 2 was better


----------



## spaZ (Jun 4, 2007)

1 and 2 were probably best


----------



## ez (Jun 4, 2007)

Third one. Samara!

Second one was funny as hell to.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 4, 2007)

Vasp said:


> The first 2 where the best. Out of those 2, I enjoyed the second one more. The Wayan Bro's were the only real reason I liked the series. I saw the third one, and even though it had a lot of celebrities and whatnot in it, I just really didn't like it. I never even bothered with the 4th.
> 
> Wayan Bro's ftw!



I agree with Vasp, Scary Movie was funny with the Wayan Brothers and without them, we got PG-13 flops.  I voted for the 2nd one since I barely remember the first one.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 13, 2007)

The 3rd one, gotta love the aliens kicking that guy in the balls!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 13, 2007)

First or second prob second..dude with the hand man that was funny as hell.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 14, 2007)

I personally loved the 4th one. I couldn't stop laughing. I can't watch *The Grudge* without pissing myself laughing.


----------



## Kaino U.H. (Jun 14, 2007)

I only liked to the first one once it came out at the first time. It used to be popular until the second one and the remaining Scary movies came out.

They weren't so good and they all ruin the fun once they repeated the same style in the other Scary and non-Scary movie style. 

So, I rather stick with the first original one.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 14, 2007)

Scary Movie 2 was the best. 1 was alright. 3 and 4 are starting to make the series go downhill.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 14, 2007)

The whole scary movie franchise doesn't really appeal to me. The humor is too upright and doesn't leave any room for intellectual interpretation (Boy, did that sound pretentious or what?). I mean, the jokes are all like

Omgz black guy smokes weed lolz!

It's good for a few cheap laughs...but I like something a little deeper from my comedy  D:


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 14, 2007)

Loved OP of 2:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=AZETcd25-tU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3Z50t9Ncdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 14, 2007)

IMO, 1>4>2>3


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 15, 2007)

meh, 1 & 2 aren't the Wayan Brother's best (that goes to DBAMTSCWDYJITH)

and 3 & 4 aren't the ZAZ best (that goes to Airplane! and Naked Gun)


----------



## Homura (Jun 15, 2007)

I think Scary movie lost it's luster after #2


----------



## Vicious (Jun 15, 2007)

Scary Movie 2. imo


----------



## Kaminari (Jun 15, 2007)

1 & 2 for me.


----------



## Lux inactive (Jun 15, 2007)

The second one was the funniest ^^


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 15, 2007)

They all sucked.


----------

